# Serviceberry as an early forage source?



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I've noticed that the serviceberries in my neighborhood bloom quite early in the spring, but I never see them listed as good forage sources for bees. How are serviceberries as a pollinator forage source?


----------



## Rick_ Sprague (Feb 7, 2012)

I have several, but I have never seen bees on them. I guess there is too much other plants with higher nectar for them.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

Service Berry trees grow wild in the woods and my bees love them.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

We have two mature "Sarvis" trees in our yard. I have not seen honey bees work them. Although many smaller native pollinators work them. The service berries are one of my favorite trees.

Shane


----------

